# Accuser de réception dans les messages Facebook



## lectonet (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour ,

Y a t'il une option pour désactiver les accuse de lecture des messages que l'on envoie  à nos contactes ?


Merci a tous


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2012)

Alors là.... 


T'as essayé de demander sur "forums.choucroute.fr" ? Sont sûrement encore mieux placés que nous pour te répondre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2012)

-50% sur les silex !!!


----------



## ergu (22 Octobre 2012)

FaceBook, c'est le mal, il mange des enfants !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> FaceBook, c'est le mal, il mange des enfants !




"ça me fait penser qu'il m'en reste un au congélateur."

Véronique


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2012)

L'idéal c'est quand même de ne pas avoir d'amis, ou au pire de s'en débarrasser. Et là, plus de problème d'accuse© de lecture qu'on envoie à ses contactes©.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Octobre 2012)

Non, vous n'avez pas compris, il chercher comment accuser de réception dans les messages Facebook.

Je donne un exemple : 

_Fìx a été surpris le 23 octobre 2012 à 19h41 en train de manger des petits fours chez l'ambassadeur du Zaïre._

(attention, je précise tout de suite que c'est un exemple IMAGINAIRE, allez pas envoyer des boules rouges à ce brave Fìx qui a déjà assez souffert de son exclusion de 24h).

Bon, ben ça c'est fait

Sinon, euh, je crois que c'est qqpart dans tes menus déroulants en haut à droite de ta page FB mais à mon avis l'aide de FB sera plus précise que moi.

Et un merci, *lectonet*, car je prend des risques, là. Une réponse sérieuse et valide dans le bar c'est parfois puni par l'exclusion du forum pendant 48 heures pour non-consultation des règles de post, et au minimum une dizaine de boules rouges à supporter de la part de ceux qu'on croyait être des amis.


----------



## ergu (24 Octobre 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> Une réponse sérieuse et valide



C'est que le bar fonctionne comme le métro - avec des fils réservés aux réponses invalides, qu'elles soient de guerre lasse ou (vaguement) civiles.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est que le bar fonctionne comme le métro - avec des fils réservés aux réponses invalides, qu'elles soient de guerre lasse ou (vaguement) civiles.




pas mal. de l'ergu dans le texte


----------



## ccciolll (24 Octobre 2012)

Ça fonctionne encore comme ça, le métro à Paris !? Ils font des files pour les vieilles badernes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> FaceBook, c'est le mal, il mange des enfants !



Facebook, c'est le trou noir de la connerie, l'attrape-nigauds par excellence.

Tout ça pour donner l'illusion à quelques pauvres types dépressifs qu'ils sont copains avec la Terre entière et à quelques autres zozos que leur vie de merde est vertigineusement passionnante.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> L'idéal c'est quand même de ne pas avoir d'amis, ou au pire de s'en débarrasser. Et là, plus de problème d'accuse© de lecture qu'on envoie à ses contactes©.



Les amis, les vrais, tu sais comment ils s'appellent, tu sais à quoi ils ressemblent, tu bouffes avec eux au resto ou chez toi (et plus si affinités),...

Tout le contraire des "amis" qu'on se fait sur Facebook et qui ne sont pas de vrais amis.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2012)

Voilà des propos à l'emporte-pièce, et une vision un peu étriquée et à sens-unique. Etonnant de la part d'un centriste.  Tu as déjà mis les doigts sur Facebook?  

Et pour dire, je n'apprécie pas particulièrement Facebook, mais j'y vais pour raconter des conneries, un peu comme ici, et partager des trucs que j'estime intéressants avec mes contacts, et quelques photos. Mais tu devrais y jeter un &#339;il. Etre sur Facebook n'est pas exclusif, et n'empêche pas de se mettre des mines avec ses potes. Sois rassuré sur ce fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voilà des propos à l'emporte-pièce, et une vision un peu étriquée et à sens-unique. Etonnant de la part d'un centriste.  Tu as déjà mis les doigts sur Facebook?
> 
> Et pour dire, je n'apprécie pas particulièrement Facebook, mais j'y vais pour raconter des conneries, un peu comme ici, et partager des trucs que j'estime intéressants avec mes contacts, et quelques photos. Mais tu devrais y jeter un &#339;il. Etre sur Facebook n'est pas exclusif, et n'empêche pas de se mettre des mines avec ses potes. Sois rassuré sur ce fait.



Désolé, je suis de la vieille école.

Si ta vie est aussi passionnante que ça (pourquoi pas, ça peut exister), tu écris un bouquin.

Sinon, quel est l'intérêt d'aller sur ce truc pour y exposer les photos de son chat ou de ses dernières vacances à Trifouilly-les-oies ou raconter la dernière blague qu'on se raconte au bureau ?

Quant aux "amis", mouarf quoi !

Tu vas sur la page d'un gus, tu te déclares "fan" et hop ! un "ami" de plus. 

Je ne sais pas combien tu as d'"amis" sur Facebook mais dans le lot, combien en connais-tu vraiment ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2012)

Je ne continue pas plus loin. 

On peut-être de la vieille école, et pour autant être curieux du monde dans lequel on vit. Tu sembles résigné, et ton avis est arrêté. Fini. Terminé. C'est assez triste à ton âge.

Va donc écouter Michel Serres (82 ans) et sa «Petite Poucette». Plutôt que Jacques Séguéla pour qui «Internet est la plus grande saloperie qu&#8217;aient jamais inventée les hommes».

Salut.


----------



## ergu (30 Octobre 2012)

Moi, je n'ai pas la vieille qui colle dans mes amis FaceBook.
J'ai même pas de compte FaceBook.
Et si c'est pour ramasser des vieilles qui collent, c'est pas demain la vieille que j'en aurais un.
Et toc !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je ne continue pas plus loin.
> 
> On peut-être de la vieille école, et pour autant être curieux du monde dans lequel on vit. Tu sembles résigné, et ton avis est arrêté. Fini. Terminé. C'est assez triste à ton âge.
> 
> ...



Détrompe-toi : je suis très curieux du monde qui m'entoure. Je peux même pour ça me plonger dans ce que je considère comme étant de la merde (ça peut être instructif).

Et je n'écoute ni n'ait rien de commun avec Séguéla.

Mais Facebook, franchement, ça me défrise trop.

Je te concède cependant volontiers que je vire de plus en plus au vieux con désabusé.

Allez, salut.


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Facebook, c'est le trou noir de la connerie, l'attrape-nigauds par excellence.
> 
> Tout ça pour donner l'illusion à quelques pauvres types dépressifs qu'ils sont copains avec la Terre entière et à quelques autres zozos que leur vie de merde est vertigineusement passionnante.



Nan mais quelle merde ce que tu viens d'écrire. T'as jamais pensé qu'on pouvait se servir de FB comme on peut se servir d'un blog ? Publier des articles sur l'éco, la politique, la culture, des conneries aussi et ne quasi jamais parler de soit ? J'ai 116 amis sur FB, en 4 ans je crois, je connais réellement la moitié d'entre eux, les autres je les ai comme amis parce qu'ils sont intéressants, passionnants, doués, drôles, ou autres, ça marche comme sur macg en fait.

Pourquoi pas un blog tu me diras alors ? Parce là il y a le réseau, dès que je veux mettre un truc en avant, comme je peux le faire dans le fil d'actu sur macg, je le publie sur FB, ça créer des réactions, des interactions, des coups de gueule, des délires et j'en passe.

Sors un peu de cette grossière caricature réac de FB car là c'est vraiment ridicule et insultant, tu n'y connais rien c'est tout, je suis même surpris que ça soit toi qui ai écrit ça.

Et j'accepte rarement de nouveaux amis, j'en demande rarement aussi, ceux qui publient que des photos de leur chat et qui postent que "ah enfin en vacances", "ohhh déjà le retour au boulot..." bah je les vire ou je masque leurs publications car je les connais réellement et que je sais qu'ils ne sont pas comme ça. C'est juste qu'eux, oui je me demande ce qu'ils font sur FB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

Franchement tu vois, c'est pourtant guère différent d'ici, c'est ça qu'il faut que tu comprennes, demande toi ce que tu fous ici alors aussi. J'y ai retrouvé WebO, Jp-Miss entre autres et ça se passe comme ici, on partage les liens des uns et des autres, on commente, on aime ou pas, on se marre ou pas, c'est juste macg en plus riche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------

C'est d'ailleurs pas rare que je publie conjointement dans les "actu amusantes ou pas" et sur FB.

En tout cas, autant de virulence et de mépris dans tes propos cache surement quelque chose.
C'est pas bon de virer au vieux con aigri désabusé si jeune, c'est pire que la gangraine ce truc et une chose est sure, je m'efforcerai toujours de choper cette maladie car elle synonyme d'obscurantisme, de repli, de haine et d'ulcère.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2012)

Pour une fois chuis d'ac avec les conos d'au-dessus, facebook ça reste un outil, pasun fin en soi, et comme tout outil, son interet depend directement de ce que tu en fais. 

Moi par exemple j'en fais de la merde, mais c'est parce que j'aime ça.


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Sinon, quel est l'intérêt d'aller sur ce truc pour y exposer les photos de son chat ou de ses dernières vacances à Trifouilly-les-oies ou raconter la dernière blague qu'on se raconte au bureau ?


Trouver du taf.
Et oui, ça fonctionne.


----------



## ccciolll (31 Octobre 2012)

Ben moi, je trouve ça nickel pour exposer la dernière blague de mon chat, ou les photos de mon bureau en vacances, ou même raconter le dernier Trifouilly-les-oies. Et à mon avis c'est très intéressant vu que j'ai 3.254.002.489 amis (mais ça change toutes les 2 secondes) sauf ma mère (qui du coup se plaint de ne plus connaître la dernière blague du chat, elle a qu'a se mettre à internet, dis donc !)
Et sinon, ça sert aussi à faire des pétitions en ligne pour sauver la terre et les tites n'enfants et les bébé phoques et pouvoir ensuite se resservir une part de perche du Nil l'esprit léger. NICE ! (ah non, j'ai confondu avez Avaaz, là).


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2012)

ccciolll a dit:


> Et sinon, ça sert aussi à faire des pétitions en ligne pour sauver la terre et les tites n'enfants et les bébé phoques



Ah oui je les signe toujours celles-là et pourtant y a toujours autant de bébés phoques qui meurent


----------



## ergu (31 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai pas (plus) de compte FaceBook parce que je n'aime pas l'entreprise FaceBook, sa façon de gérer nos données - sa "politique" pour employer un gros mot.
Je suis parti en claquant la porte, Zuckerberg en fait encore des cauchemars, dites-donc !
Hé, hé.

Après, ce qu'on en fait...
Une tête pleine d'eau avec une encyclopédie restera la plupart du temps une tête pleine d'eau.

Bref, saimal, sauf quand saibien.


----------

